# Bilder senden TV über DLNA?



## outbreaker (12. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade nach Ideen wie ich es realisieren kann aus Java Bilder an meinen TV zu senden. Meine erste Idee wäre das ich es per DLNA an den TV schicke.
Bei meiner Suche im Internet bin ich auf GStreamer gestoßen. Hat einer zufällig Erfahrung mit GStreamer oder der Idee an sich? Vielleicht sogar Code-Beispiele wie man es realisieren kann?

Fall jemand andere Ideen oder libs hat wie ich das hinbekomme bin ich Dankbar.

Gruß


----------

